# كمبيوتر على الرأس



## The_Hero (27 مايو 2006)

*كمبيوتر على الرأس*

*كمبيوتر على الرأس *





 
ربما تبدو فكرة أن ينزل أحد الناس إلى الشارع وقد ربط إلى رأسه جهاز كمبيوتر صغيرا لقطة من أفلام الخيال العلمي، كـ(ستار تريك). لكن لقد صار بالإمكان طلب هذا النوع من المنتجات والحصول عليه قريبا 
فقد طورت إحدى الشركات جهاز كمبيوتر اسمه (بوما) يمكن ارتداؤه. ويسمح هذا الجهاز بتصفح الرسائل الإلكترونية والاستماع إلى الموسيقى والقيام بألعاب إلكترونية أثناء السير 
يقول إدوارد نيومان رئيس شركة (إكسايبرنوت) الصانعة للكمبيوتر: هذا الجهاز يرَكَّب على الرأس ولديه نفس الوضوح والقدرة على إظهار الصور التي يمكن رؤيتها على جهاز الكمبيوتر العادي 
لكنه أوضح لبي بي سي نيوز أونلاين أن وزن الجهاز الجديد لا يتجاوز 85 جراما، ناهيك عن أنه لا يتطلب جهاز هاتف محمول خاصا أو جهاز (بيجر) أو آخر لتشغيل الموسيقى من طراز إم بي 3 
ومضى نيومان قائلا: إن ما نتحدث عنه هو الجيل القادم من أجهزة اللاسلكي والكمبيوتر، بعد دمجهما في جهاز واحد 
ويعد جهاز (بوما) في مرتبة وسطى بين الكمبيوتر الشخصي والهاتف المحمول. وهو جزء من توجه جديد يرمي إلى صناعة منتجات تمكن الناس من استخدام الكمبيوتر حيثما اتفق، وفي أي وقت كان 
وتسعى الشركات العاملة في هذا المجال إلى التوصل إلى جهاز مثالي يؤدي كل الأغراض المنشودة، على أن يكون صغير الحجم 
وعن ذلك يقول نيومان: إنه يمثل مستقبل الكمبيوتر والاتصالات 
ويبلغ ثمن (بوما) 1499 دولار أمريكي. وتعتقد شركة (إكسايبرنوت) أن أجهزة الكمبيوتر الموضوعة على الرأس ستصبح أمرا مألوفا في المستقبل 
ويقول نيومان: ستصير بعض منتجاتنا مدمجة في عدسات النظر، ويمكن ارتداؤها مع النظارات الشمسية، أو تركيبها في القبعات والطرابيش 
ورغم صغر حجم شاشة هذا الجهاز، فإن وضعه على مقربة من العينين يجعله يظهر كما لو كان شاشة جهاز الكمبيوتر الشخصي البالغ سعتها 15 بوصة أي ثمانية وثلاثون سنتيمترا 
لكن شركة (إكسايبرنوت) عملت على ألا يحول جهاز بوما دون رؤية الطريق، بحيث زودته بشاشة شفافة 
وتسنى تحقيق ذلك بمنح المستخدم إمكانية تغيير التركيز، إذ يمكن النظر في الشاشة أو الرؤية عبرها 
وعن ذلك يقول نيومان: لقد استفدنا كثيرا من خبرتنا العسكرية لتفادي وقوع ما يمكن أن يعرقل النظر حواليك 
ويعمل هذا الكمبيوتر الذي تصنعه شركة (هيتاتشي) بنظام التشغيل وندوز سي إي. ويبلغ وزنه نحو 280 جراما.

بسم الصليب الناس دى شغاله تخترع و تخترع و احنا نتفرج .

النهارده الكمبيوتر يتحط على الراس بكره ان شاء الله هيزرعوه جوه دماغ   
البنى ادم.

30:           :new5: ربنا يسترها معانا و معاكم:new5:    :36_22_25: ​​


----------



## zama (27 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كمبيوتر على الرأس*

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (28 فبراير 2009)

*رد: كمبيوتر على الرأس*

جميل شكرا


----------



## yuio527o (1 مارس 2009)

*you heard the man*

"There's no need," Harry muttered, but Uncle Vernon made any further explanation unnecessary by saying loudly,"Well, this is good-bye then boy."He swung his right arm upward to shake Harry's hand, but at the last moment seemed unable to face it, and merely closed his fist and began swinging it backward and forward like a metronome."Ready, Duddy?" asked Petunia, fussily checking the clasp of her handbag so as to avoid looking at Harry altogether.Harry led them all back into the kitchen where wow gold, laughing and chattering, they settled on chairs, buy cheap wow dold, sat themselves upon Aunt Petunia's gleaming work surfaces, or leaned up against her spotless appliances; Ron, long and lanky; Hermione wow gold, her bushy hair tied back in a long plait lord of the rings gold; Fred and George, grinning identically; Bill, badly scarred and long-haired; Mr. Weasley, kind-faced, balding, his spectacles a little awry; Mad-Eye, battle-worn, one-legged, his bright blue magical eye whizzing in its socket; Tonks, whose short hair was her favorite shade of bright pink; Lupin, grayer, more lined; Fleur, slender and beautiful, with her long silvery blonde hair; Kingsley, bald and broad-shouldered; Hagrid, with his wild hair and beard WOW Power leveling, standing hunchbacked to avoid hitting his head on the ceiling; and Mundungus Fletcher, small, dirty, and hangdog, with his droopy beady hound's eyes and matted hair. Harry's heart seemed to expand and glow at the sight: Hefelt incredibly fond of all of them, even Mundungus wow gold, whom he had tried to strangle the last time they had met. Harry looking for wow gold at the world...Dudley did not answer but stood there with his mouth slightly ajar, reminding Harry a little of the giant, Grawp."Come along, then," said Uncle Vernon.He had already reached the living room door when Dudley mumbled, "I don't understand.""What don't you understand, popkin?" asked Petunia looking up at her son.Dudley raised a large, hamlike hand to point at Harry."Why isn't he coming with us?Uncle Vernon and Aunt Petunia froze when they stood staring at Dudley as though he had just expressed a desire to become a ballerina."What?" said Uncle Vernon loudly."Why isn't he coming too?" asked Dudley."Well, he\a151doesn't want to," said Uncle Vernon, turning to glare at Harry and adding, "You don't want to, do you?""Not in the slightest," said Harry."There you are," Uncle Vernon told Dudley. "Now come on we're off."He marched out of the room. They heard the front door open, but Dudley did not move and after a few faltering steps Aunt Petunia stopped too."What now?" barked Uncle Vernon, reappearing in the doorway.It seemed that Dudley was struggling with concepts too difficult to put into words. After several moments of apparently painful internal struggle he said, "But where's he going to go?"Aunt Petunia and Uncle Vernon looked at each other. It was clear that Dudley was frightening them. Hestia Jones broke the silence."But\a133 surely you know where your nephew is going?" she asked looking bewildered."Certainly we know," said Vernon Dursley. "He's off with some of your lot, isn't he? Right, Dudley, let's get in the car, you heard the man, we're in a hurry.


----------

